# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Сон и смерть - что при этом происходит.

## Irina

*Физическое тело человека является энергетическим фундаментом для сущности, её эволюции.* 
Происходящие в организме биохимические процессы приводят к расщеплению сложных органических соединений, попадающих в организм в виде пищи, на более простые. Простые органические соединения через кровь попадают во все клетки организма, где завершается их полное расщепление. В результате полного расщепления, органические молекулы распадаются на образующие их формы материй, которые начинают перетекать с физического плана на другие планы, имеющиеся у сущности.

Тела сущности накапливают свой потенциал, поглощая формы материи, соответствующие их качественной структуре. Когда концентрация форм материй в телах сущности достигает критической, возникает перетекание этих форм материй из тел сущности на физический план, в физическое тело человека. Возникает циркуляция форм материй между физическим телом человека и телами его сущности, что и является в полном смысле слова ЖИЗНЬЮ. При этом физическое тело создаёт необходимый потенциал для развития сущности, её тел.

Развивающиеся тела сущности, через идущие от них потоки, влияют на физическое тело, развивая его и эволюционируя. Чем более активно протекает этот процесс, тем большая нагрузка ложится на физическое тело. Так как при расщеплении сложных органических молекул в организме накапливается огромное количество шлаков, от которых он может погибнуть, если не будет освобождаться от этих ядов.

Организм человека, как и любой другой живой организм, имеет свою систему очистки, включающую группу органов и систем. Максимальную очистку организм в состоянии сделать тогда, когда в него не продолжают поступать новые шлаки и токсины, возникающие в ходе расщепления. Каждый организм имеет возможность нейтрализовать и вывести из себя определённое количество отрицательных для него веществ в течение суток. Суточная доза нейтрализуемых таким образом ядов индивидуальна и даже у одного человека она изменяется в течение всей его жизни.

Поэтому если бы организм непрерывно продолжал работать, то концентрация отрицательных веществ в нём возрастала бы. И когда она становилась бы больше той дозы, которую организм в состоянии нейтрализовать, «свободные» токсины начали бы разрушать сам организм, очень быстро приводя его в негодность. Поэтому организм, все его клетки должны получать отдых и возможность освободиться от токсинов, накопленных во время активной работы. Это и происходит во время сна... Когда сущность выходит за пределы энергетической псизащиты организма и находится вне своего тела.

При этом сущность, за счёт потенциала, накопленного при активной работе физического тела, открывает большее или меньшее количество качественных барьеров между уровнями планеты и попадает на них. В зависимости от уровня эволюционного развития и состояния физического тела, одна и та же сущность может выходить во время сна на разные качественные планы Земли — ментальный, астральный, эфирный.

Если сущность по тем или иным причинам попадает на нижний астрал или эфир, она становится «дичью» для астральных животных, обитающих на этих планах. Это равносильно тому, что человек попадает в джунгли, кишащие крокодилами, змеями, львами, тиграми и другими хищниками, для которых человек является только пищей... Так и сущность, попавшая на нижний астрал или эфир, становится весьма желанной пищей для астральных животных.

Но если в реальности, привычной для понимания, человек может спрятаться в машине, доме, или применить какое-то оружие, то сущность, попавшая в нижний астрал во время сна, может спастись, только создав вокруг себя энергетическую защиту, через которую не могут пройти астральные животные. Если у сущности это не получается, она должна быстро возвратиться в своё физическое тело, которое имеет мощную защиту. Когда сущность быстро возвращается во сне в физическое тело, человек помнит потом, как он падал в какую-то бездонную, глубокую пропасть, и часто в таких случаях он даже просыпается в холодном поту.

Такое резкое возвращение сущности в физическое тело является защитной реакцией, спасающей сущность от гибели. Если сущность не может вернуться в тело, она становится добычей астральных хищников. В таком случае, наступает, так называемая, смерть во сне. Ошибочно думают, что это — лёгкая смерть. Часто такая ситуация приводит и к гибели сущности.

Но, каков механизм действия сна? Что же происходит при этом с мозгом человека? Организм человека, его мозг имеет два режима функционирования:

1) Режим бодрствования, при котором физическое тело и тела сущности находятся в тесном и активном взаимодействии. При этом биопотенциалы мозга быстро меняются и часто имеют большую амплитуду изменений.

2) Режим сна, при котором сущность выходит за пределы энергетической защиты организма. При этом активность работы нейронов резко падает, что приводит к более медленным изменениям биопотенциалов мозга.

Если человек устаёт, то это значит, что в его теле накапливается много токсинов и ему нужен отдых — сон. Засыпая, человек не может мгновенно «выключиться», резко перейти с одного режима функционирования в другой. Да и для подготовки сущности к выходу всем системам физического тела необходим какой-то промежуток, поэтому некоторое время мозг ещё работает в режиме активности, который был до сна. Затем начинается фаза, так называемого, быстрого сна — фаза засыпания.

Далее мозг перестраивает режим своей работы так, что сущность начинает выходить за пределы энергетической защиты физического тела. Скорость изменения биопотенциалов мозга при этом естественно уменьшается, наступает вторая фаза сна.

По мере выхода сущности из тела процессы, протекающие в нейронах мозга всё более и более замедляются, это — третья фаза сна.

Когда сущность выходит из тела совсем, активность работы нейронов мозга падает до минимума, это — четвёртая фаза сна.

В таком состоянии мозг не готов к быстрому возвращению сущности в своё физическое тело. Но может возникнуть ситуация, когда сущность, спасаясь от астральных хищников, должна быстро войти под защитное пси-поле организма. Или же, когда человек в моменты опасности для жизни должен быстро проснуться и быть готовым к активным действиям.

В этих случаях, мозг только через некоторое время после входа сущности возвращается к нормальному состоянию. И только тот организм, чей мозг мог быстро вернуться к активному состоянию, не стал добычей как астральных, так и «земных» хищников... Правда сейчас трудно найти ситуацию, когда кому-либо грозит опасность от «земных» хищников, но чуткий сон многих спасает от двуногих хищников.

Но, каким образом мозг не выключается совсем, когда сущность выходит из своего тела? Это стало возможным, благодаря эволюционному приобретению мозга. После полного выхода сущности из физического тела, периодически активизируются мышцы, приводящие в движение глазные яблоки. При этом в мозг поступают нервные сигналы, активизирующие соответствующие зоны коры головного мозга (затылочные оптические зоны), что и позволяет мозгу не выключиться совсем. Сигналы движения мышц глаз создают условия, при которых мозг частично активизируется и переходит в состояние, тождественное состоянию начала выхода сущности.

При этом физическое тело, мозг находятся в режиме ожидания сущности, готовые к быстрому возвращению к активному состоянию. Таким образом, организм, мозг готовы к ситуациям, когда сущность должна быстро вернуться в своё тело... Такая активизация мозга происходит несколько раз в течение нормального сна, постоянно возвращая мозг к режиму ожидания.

Перед пробуждением, когда сущность начинает возвращаться в своё тело, мозг резко активизируется (фаза пробуждения), после чего последовательно переходит к состояниям, как при выходе сущности, только в обратном порядке. В это время сущность возвращается в своё тело, и состояние человека возвращается к режиму бодрствования.

----------


## Irina

*А теперь вернёмся к тому, что происходит с человеком в момент смерти...*

В момент смерти прекращается движение веществ в физическом теле. Нейроны мозга, не получая необходимого количества кислорода и других веществ, начинают тормозиться. Активность работы мозга начинает быстро падать. При этом биопотенциалы мозга начинают изменяться так же, как при засыпании. Но, на этом сходство между состоянием сна и смертью заканчивается...

Так как все процессы в организме человека останавливаются, то в первые две, максимум три минуты после смерти, ослабевает и начинает разрушаться защитное пси-поле физического тела. При разрушении защитного пси-поля, весь потенциал, накопленный организмом, резко освобождается и возникает энергетический всплеск, который, в зависимости от своего качественного состава, на некоторое время открывает качественные барьеры между планами планеты. Формируется канал через эти уровни, по которому сущность человека начинает подниматься на свой уровень.

Можно построить аналогию этого явления на следующем примере: нашу планету представить, как дом, у которого семь этажей. На первом этаже живут люди и звери, растения, которые имеют физическое тело.

На втором этаже — существа, которые имеют только эфирное тело.

На третьем — существа, имеющие эфирное и астральное тела.

На четвёртом — эфирное, астральное и первое ментальное тело.

На пятом — эфирное, астральное, первое и второе ментальные тела.

На шестом — эфирное, астральное и три ментальных тела.

И на седьмом — эфирное, астральное и все четыре ментальных тела.

Между этими этажами может двигаться только лифт. Теряя своё физическое тело, сущность лифтом поднимается на второй, третий, четвёртый... этажи, в зависимости от достигнутого уровня развития. Подняться на более высокий этаж, превышающий уровень развития, сущность не может, для неё возможно только опускание на нижние этажи. При таком спуске сущность затрачивает часть своего потенциала, как и при возвращении обратно и, естественно, не может вернуться на этот же уровень, который был у неё до начала перемещения.

После того, как сущность человека по энергетическому каналу, возникающему в момент смерти, поднимается на свой уровень, остаются ещё нити, связывающие сущность с уже мёртвым физическим телом.

Одна из этих нитей связывает ментальное тело сущности человека с физическим, но, по мере распада нервных тканей организма, эта связь слабеет, и через девять дней ментальное тело освобождается от мёртвого физического тела.

Процесс разложения органики продолжается и, через сорок дней разрывается связь между астральным телом и мёртвым физическим телом.

И, только через год, когда в костной ткани завершается распад последних органических включений, разрывается связь между эфирным телом сущности и остатками мёртвого физического тела.

Только после этого, сущность полностью освобождается от плена мёртвого физического тела. И если обратимся к обычаям, то становится ясным, почему родственники умершего вспоминают его через девять дней, через сорок дней и через год.

В некоторых странах Азии, в буддистских монастырях, умершего приносят к монаху, который очищает душу умершего. Монах садится в центре круглого зала в позе «лотоса» и начинает медитировать. При медитации, его сущность выходит из тела, входит в тело умершего, поднимает его и делает вокруг своего тела, застывшего в позе «лотоса», три ритуальных круга. После чего сущность монаха возвращается в своё тело и мёртвое тело хоронится. Считается, что во время этого обряда, монах освобождает ментальное, астральное и эфирное тела от связи с уже мёртвым физическим телом.

Многие народы в древности, а некоторые и сейчас, своих умерших сжигают. При сгорании, вся органика расщепляется полностью и сущность умершего человека не через год, а сразу освобождается от мёртвой оболочки.

Египтяне, индейцы Перу (инки), народ гуанчи с Канарских островов, своих умерших бальзамировали и делали мумии. По их вере те, кто сохранил свою мёртвую оболочку, получит вечную жизнь, когда бог вновь появится на Земле.

Египтяне фараонов и знатных вельмож помещали после бальзамирования в центре пирамиды, в особой зоне. В этой зоне формой самой пирамиды создавались условия, при которых время практически останавливалось. И, что самое интересное, клетки мумий, в момент их обнаружения, сохраняли элементы жизни. Остатки жизни быстро исчезали, как только мумии выносились за пределы этой зоны пирамиды.

Интересен ещё один факт... В Киево-Печёрской лавре, что находится в Киеве, в системе пещер сохранились мощи (остатки умерших монахов), которые в дальнейшем священники стали называть святыми. Так как до нашего времени черепа и кости этих святых выделяют жидкость, которую монахи считают целебной.

Химический состав грунтовых вод создал условия для естественной мумификации тел, потоки энергии пронизывающие территорию этого монастыря создали условия, при которых клетки костной ткани остались живыми и продолжают выделять свою секрецию. В этом случае, сущности остаются привязанными к остаткам физического тела и не могут уйти на другие уровни планеты. До тех пор, пока сохраняется органическая ткань, сущность остаётся привязанной к мёртвой физической оболочке.

Если человек умирает насильственной смертью, его сущность не завершает цикла эволюции в физическом теле. При такой смерти сущность всегда уходит на более низкий уровень, чем когда смерть наступает по естественной причине. При насильственной смерти, всплеск энергии канал из этой энергии и слабее, и менее устойчивы.

Если человек кончает жизнь самоубийством, его сущность не может уйти дальше эфирного уровня, и очень часто она становится пищей для эфирных и астральных животных. В ряде случаев, когда сущность имеет сильную защиту, она остаётся существовать рядом с живыми людьми. Иногда такие сущности проявляют себя в разных явлениях полтергейста, которые до сих пор остаются загадкой для современной науки. И, что особенно важно, сущности, при самоубийствах, выпадают из кругооборота перевоплощений, остаются в «замороженном» состоянии. И, опять таки не случайно, христианская религия относит самоубийство к самым тяжким грехам (иными словами — к самой тяжкой карме).

Вернёмся к тому, что происходит после смерти физической оболочки.

Когда последние органические соединения мёртвого физического тела распадаются, сущность полностью освобождается и готова к дальнейшей эволюции... Когда яйцеклетка и сперматозоид сливаются воедино, возникает энергетический канал, по которому сущность соответствующего уровня входит в биомассу и... всё повторяется вновь, только на другом уровне.

Очень интересно в срезе изложенного выше явление состояния клинической смерти у человека. В момент клинической смерти сущность человека начинает выходить из тела. При этом сущность человека продолжает видеть, слышать всё происходящее вокруг. Часто даже пытается объяснить что-то врачам, работающим в операционной над его телом. Ведь первое время человек, а точнее — уже его сущность, не понимает, почему окружающие его не слышат и не видят, в то время, как он всех видит и слышит...

Первые минуты после смерти — очень тяжелы для каждого человека, потому что большинство оказываются абсолютно не готовыми к тому, что с ними происходит... При разрушении защитного пси-поля, возникает канал, в который сущность человека начинает затягивать. Очень часто в этот момент, чтобы помочь быстрее и легче перейти сущности человека к новому для него состоянию, приходят сущности духовно близких ему друзей, родственников. Иногда приходят высокоразвитые сущности с ментальных сфер, чтобы облегчить этот переход — «рождение» на другом уровне.

И часто потом после возвращения к жизни эти люди говорят, что они видели ангелов небесных, которые пришли за ними. Если же врачам удаётся вернуть хотя бы к минимальной активности физическое тело, мозг начинает пробуждаться к работе, вновь восстанавливается энергетическая оболочка организма.

При этом мозг человека переходит в активное состояние, как при пробуждении, только с ещё большей амплитудой и частотой, что приводит к готовности мозга к возвращению сущности в тело. Сущность начинает входить в тело, как при пробуждении после сна. И человек возвращается к жизни...

Многие люди, бывшие в состоянии клинической смерти, помнят, что было с ними. Говорят о необычно лёгком великолепном эмоциональном состоянии, которое они испытывали, будучи в клинической смерти... Врачи же дали очень простое, с их точки зрения объяснение всего этого: в состоянии кислородного голодания (гипоксии ) у человека начинаются галлюцинации...

Но, возникает только один вопрос — почему у всех людей, побывавших в состоянии клинической смерти, вне зависимости от их возраста, расы, религиозных убеждений, уровня образования эти галлюцинации абсолютно одинаковые?!. Причём, если даже обратиться к истории человечества, заглянуть в литературные произведения всех времён и народов, то в них мы также обнаружим описания подобных случаев и с теми же деталями (например, поэма «Орфей и Эвридика» Овидия). Очень уж устойчивы почему-то эти «галлюцинации»!..

Так, может быть это всё же не галлюцинации, а самый настоящий, реальный (притом, материальный!) процесс перехода сущности с одного качественного уровня на другой?.. (в книге американского врача Моуди «Жизнь после смерти» вы можете найти описание трёхсот случаев клинической смерти). Каждый человек, хочет он этого или нет, рано или поздно умрёт и сам пройдёт через всё это.

В большинстве случаев, когда сущность не удаётся вернуть в первые семь - восемь минут после смерти, в организме происходят необратимые процессы, и наступает полная смерть физического тела. И только люди, побывавшие в состоянии клинической смерти могут поделиться тем, что с ними происходило. А все остальные, когда это с ними случается, и рады были бы признать, что были не правы, но уже не имеют такой возможности...

Так ли уж необходимо нам с Вами быть «Фомами неверующими»?! Может быть правильнее да и полезнее было бы попытаться всё это понять?.. И тогда для очень многих людей момент смерти не будет таким «страшным приближением конца», не будет таким тяжёлым стрессом для сущности..

----------


## Akasey

что-то всё это натолкнуло меня на мысли о девяти кругах ада

----------


## Irina

*Akasey*, меня тоже эта статья поразила. Не знаю - жутко как-то после того, как её прочитаешь.

----------

